

A few things Apple could learn from the Google Play Store - nootopian
http://portablepixels.com/2013/12/20/a-few-things-apple-could-learn-from-the-google-play-store/

======
mattkrea
I agree with most of this but keep in mind that the review process keeps a lot
of garbage out of the store.

Every time I go through the Play Store on someone's Android I feel like I'm
walking through a minefield.

